# Any 1 seen a pij like this



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw this in Q & A in yahoo and Im wondering what kind of homing pigeon is this?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Pegasus, Yes, This is a Damascene..... Happy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely bird!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice bird, I think they're considered rare in the U.S.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://members.aol.com/duiven/highlight/damascene/damascen.htm did a google nice info on this page


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Its really pretty!
Whats their origin? Look like Middle-Eastern to me..


----------

